# Final Fantasy VII- did it ever exist?



## Dooby (Sep 26, 2012)

I've heard of Final Fantasy but never played it. Elder Scrolls my favourite ever, and Halo 3 just isn't cutting it in the pretty stakes.

Was told today if I play FF it HAS to be FF 7.  Why can't I find it anywhere   Including second hand?  Was there some sort of cull or mass burning?  Am I just rubbish and over tired?


----------



## Vintage Paw (Sep 26, 2012)

I still have my PS copy. It's being re-released on PC soon.

....oh, wait, this says it's out now: http://www.cinemablend.com/games/Final-Fantasy-7-Remake-Arrives-PC-With-Discount-45678.html


----------



## Vintage Paw (Sep 26, 2012)

Jesus fuck, people are asking £90 for it on Amazon marketplace.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Sep 26, 2012)

Yes I have it in hd Pc but unfortunately it still hasn't aged well...


----------



## geminisnake (Sep 26, 2012)

People who played FF generally(ime) kept the games. Son has most of them iirc.

Here for the PS/PS2: http://www.ebay.co.uk/sch/i.html?_nkw=Final Fantasy VII PS&_sacat=1249&_odkw=Final Fantasy PS&_osacat=1249

What format are you needing?


----------



## ruffneck23 (Sep 26, 2012)

I can send you a copy for the price of a stamp, but it is a naughty copy....


----------



## Dooby (Sep 26, 2012)

Oh thanks for all the replies, forgot how to watch a thread. 
Also, sorry I didn't say, I'm xbox 360. 
Over- tired.


----------



## Dooby (Sep 26, 2012)

It seemed strange that searching for VII on Amazon it only showed VIII. So I thought there was something weird going on with VII...


----------



## ruffneck23 (Sep 26, 2012)

Ah , don't think you're gonna have much luck then , but I think most pcs or laptops will be able to run it...


----------



## Dooby (Sep 26, 2012)

ruffneck23 said:


> Ah , don't think you're gonna have much luck then , but I think most pcs or laptops will be able to run it...


Not much luck coz it's xbox?  I know bugger all about consoles, I bought an xbox a year or two ago coz it looked the prettiest.


----------



## Ax^ (Sep 26, 2012)

Pfft screw  final fantasy


Download a emulator and get chrono trigger


----------



## ruffneck23 (Sep 26, 2012)

Yeah it's an old game, doubt it will come out for Xbox now, but tbh there are much much better games out there , ff7 was soooo 1997.....


----------



## Dooby (Sep 26, 2012)

Ax^ said:


> Pfft screw final fantasy
> 
> 
> Download a emulator and get chrono trigger


I don't even know what those words mean.


----------



## Dooby (Sep 26, 2012)

ruffneck23 said:


> Yeah it's an old game, doubt it will come out for Xbox now, but tbh there are much much better games out there , ff7 was soooo 1997.....


 
I do like the girl-friendly games tho, not so keen on shoot em ups and war n guns an all.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Sep 26, 2012)

I mean better role playing games.... However can't think of one ATM


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Sep 26, 2012)

i played it  on the PC  mainly.   i did  play  about an hour of it  when it first came out on a freinds console

also you may be  surprised at how much FF7 porn there is...


----------



## biggus dickus (Sep 26, 2012)

I think that's the only one I ever finished. It came out before Xbox was invented though


----------



## Vintage Paw (Sep 27, 2012)

Dooby said:


> I do like the girl-friendly games tho, not so keen on shoot em ups and war n guns an all.


 
I'm going to have to hurt you for that comment.

*hurts dooby*

Girl-friendly my big fat fucking arse.

Anyway, as you were.

*ahem*

If it's something with story on the xbox that you're after, from more olden times, look up Jade Empire or KotOR (Star Wars: Knights of the Old Republic). Both should be available from amazon for xbox.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Sep 27, 2012)

Yes, a vote for both of them...


----------



## Dooby (Sep 27, 2012)

Vintage Paw said:


> I'm going to have to hurt you for that comment.
> 
> *hurts dooby*
> 
> ...


Excellent, cheers for the tips there!
Yeah I feel your pain and violent tendencies there, tho years ago I discovered 'girl' games was a shorthand (in possibly even Tower Records it may have been) for anything that wasn't war/football. I mean princesses and ponies or whatever the fuck games may be out there were never offered to me. It may be that when *I* asked for girl games (enormous scary person) they took a shot at what I meant, it tended to be games where you travelled or built things up. There's not so many of those around, am bewildered at hte number of games offered to teenage boy types. Thery're just not TRYING.


----------



## 89 Til Infinity (Sep 27, 2012)

If you want this that bad then simply download a playstation emulator...basically a program which replicates the behaviour of old consoles so that you can play their games (see here for one of many psx emulators http://www.emulator-zone.com/doc.php/psx/epsxe.html)

Then you will need a copy of the iso file (i.e the game) to use with the emulator.

These can be downloaded from places such as

http://www.freeroms.com

FF VII is split onto 3 discs so makes sure to get all 3


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Sep 27, 2012)

It's not very good, hugely overrated but not half as much as Half Life 2 or worse Resident Evil 4...


----------



## Dooby (Sep 27, 2012)

89 Til Infinity said:


> If you want this that bad then simply download a playstation emulator...basically a program which replicates the behaviour of old consoles so that you can play their games (see here for one of many psx emulators http://www.emulator-zone.com/doc.php/psx/epsxe.html)
> 
> Then you will need a copy of the iso file (i.e the game) to use with the emulator.
> 
> ...


Cheers for that, though it will almost certainly be beyond me, and absolutely certainly beyond my computer!  I'll just learn to enjoy colouring in.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Sep 27, 2012)

nah mate, its simples, but.... dont do it to yourself , that ' Sepiroth ' ( blimey, i googled it just in case but i was right ) is a right fukker, as cute as he looks....


----------



## Yetman (Sep 28, 2012)

Kid_Eternity said:


> It's not very good, hugely overrated but not half as much as Half Life 2 or worse Resident Evil 4...


 
TROLL!


----------



## tommers (Sep 28, 2012)

Kid_Eternity said:


> It's not very good, hugely overrated but not half as much as Half Life 2 or worse Resident Evil 4...


 
*shakes head sadly*


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Sep 28, 2012)

Yetman said:


> TROLL!



I've been called worse for my opinions on games.


----------



## Ax^ (Sep 28, 2012)

Why is half life 2 overated 


Given its release date if you played it when it was original released


----------



## tommers (Sep 28, 2012)

I was going to say that we've had this conversation before but I'm not sure I've heard his perversions about HL2 previously.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Sep 28, 2012)

im well aware of his resident evil nonsens


----------



## Ax^ (Sep 28, 2012)

Ya know I bet he is the sort of fuknut who hated portal


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Sep 28, 2012)

Ax^ said:


> Ya know I bet he is the sort of fuknut who hated portal



Boring game.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Sep 28, 2012)

Ax^ said:


> Why is half life 2 overated
> 
> 
> Given its release date if you played it when it was original released



Played it when it was released.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Sep 28, 2012)

Then you fail at Games.


----------



## Ax^ (Sep 28, 2012)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Boring game.



No offense but you just invalidated any future or past comment you've made on any video game


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Sep 28, 2012)

Ax^ said:


> No offense but you just invalidated any future or past comment you've made on any video game



As have you.


----------



## Ax^ (Sep 28, 2012)

Name a game you like then


----------



## ruffneck23 (Sep 28, 2012)

deja vu or what, weve had this bun fight with KE soooo many times , he is intitled to his opinions, although they are mostly wrong


----------



## tommers (Sep 28, 2012)

ruffneck23 said:


> deja vu or what, weve had this bun fight with KE soooo many times , he is intitled to his opinions, although they are always disgustingly wrong


 
Fixed.


----------



## Ax^ (Sep 28, 2012)

Sound like he has hipster logic

If you've heard of it .. It clearly shite


----------



## Vintage Paw (Sep 28, 2012)

I started playing HL2, but got bored. But then, I came to it very late. And it was before I got back into gaming properly again. So I suspect I wasn't really 'in the right place' to enjoy it that much. Portal (and 2) is fun though.

I started playing FFVIII as well, but never got on with it. Barely played more than an hour or so. I hear it was almost equally as good as VII.

One thing I remember about VII (it was around 97/98 when I played it) was that part where you had to catch that Chocobo in that field. Fuck that shit.


----------



## tommers (Sep 28, 2012)

Ax^ said:


> Sound like he has hipster logic
> 
> If you've heard of it .. It clearly shite


 
Much as I am loathe to defend his despicable taste, this isn't true.  He likes Battlefield 3, for example.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Sep 28, 2012)

Ax^ said:


> Name a game you like then



Been there, done that. You can find plenty of games I like just be searching the games forum. Isn't the world a better place when we all aren't indentkit clones of each other?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Sep 28, 2012)

tommers said:


> Much as I am loathe to defend his despicable taste, this isn't true.  He LOVES Battlefield 3, for example.



Fixed.


----------



## Ax^ (Sep 28, 2012)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Been there, done that. You can find plenty of games I like just be searching the games forum. Isn't the world a better place when we all aren't indentkit clones of each other?




Oh sure because like battlefield does not make you an indentkit clone of ever other dick with an ps3/xbox360..


Portal was a game changer


As said you just invalidated your own opionion

Hehe


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Sep 28, 2012)

Well done for insulting all the B3 players on urban by comparing us to CoD players.


----------



## Ax^ (Sep 28, 2012)

Bf3 is one of the clearest indications in the last ten years the games market has stagnated..





It not a bad game mind




To nick something

Played it must admit been there done that

Hehe


----------



## tommers (Sep 28, 2012)

Games market has in no way stagnated.  Loads of great games are being made.


----------



## Ax^ (Sep 28, 2012)

tommers said:


> Games market has in no way stagnated.  Loads of great games are being made.



Any new ideas


I missed that in bf3


----------



## tommers (Sep 28, 2012)

I'm not talking about BF3.  (I played it for about 2 hours and then gave up on it. As much as I loved BF:BC2.)


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Sep 28, 2012)

tommers said:


> Games market has in no way stagnated.  Loads of great games are being made.



People always say this crap, it's never really been true...


----------



## Vintage Paw (Sep 28, 2012)

Kid_Eternity said:


> People always say this crap, it's never really been true...


 
If it's never been true, then it can't have stagnated, because it was always standing still...


----------



## tommers (Sep 28, 2012)

I think he meant the stagnant bit.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Sep 28, 2012)

tommers said:


> I'm not talking about BF3. (I played it for about 2 hours and then gave up on it. As much as I loved BF:BC2.)


 
this


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Sep 28, 2012)

Ax^ said:


> Bf3 is one of the clearest indications in the last ten years the games market has stagnated..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Um it's really not and you clearly have now clue about the games industry if you think one of its most excellent titles is an indication of failure!


----------



## Yata (Oct 1, 2012)

HL2 is one of the best games of all time, guessing you only played the single player and missed out on all the mods or something. Although actually saying that, HL had more mods but DoD/CS source took up so much of my life when they came out.

FF7 is the best FF there is imo, 8 was good too but 9 was absolute crap and I never played any of the new ones cause they seemed (to me) to have gone the same way most anime and stuff went which was to move away from gritty cyberpunk type stuff and into the cheesey K-pop weirdo shit (i saw one clip where one of the characters in 10 is a pop star or something, put me right off)

Get VII maybe it hasnt "aged well" whatever that means but if you like a good story then you'll love it. Don't buy it for riveting gameplay though as halfway through your 20th knights of the round table summon you may want to tear your eyeballs out.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 1, 2012)

If a game requires more than the single player and online play out of the box in terms of mods how is it the best game ever? I played it through a couple times, and online a fair bit it just didn't live up to expectations.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Oct 1, 2012)

Yata said:


> FF7 is the best FF there is imo,


what about FF6


----------



## Dooby (Oct 1, 2012)

Yata said:


> FF7 is the best FF there is imo, 8 was good too but 9 was absolute crap and I never played any of the new ones cause they seemed (to me) to have gone the same way most anime and stuff went which was to move away from gritty cyberpunk type stuff and into the cheesey K-pop weirdo shit (i saw one clip where one of the characters in 10 is a pop star or something, put me right off)
> 
> *Get VII* maybe it hasnt "aged well" whatever that means but if you like a good story then you'll love it. Don't buy it for riveting gameplay though as halfway through your 20th knights of the round table summon you may want to tear your eyeballs out.


But we've established there's no way I will ever be able to get VII, which was the thread. Rub it in why dont you


----------



## Yata (Oct 3, 2012)

Dooby said:


> But we've established there's no way I will ever be able to get VII, which was the thread. Rub it in why dont you


You could still get it I'm sure, infact I've played it on an emulator not long back it just might take a bit of effort installing the emulator cause theyre a right pain with the bios and the configs etc. I'm trying to install it all now so if I have any luck I'll report back here with how I did it and you should be able to get it going


----------



## tommers (Oct 3, 2012)

There's a PC version.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Oct 3, 2012)

Best. Game. Ever.


----------



## Ax^ (Oct 3, 2012)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> what about FF6




Chrono trigger was better


----------



## Ax^ (Oct 3, 2012)

tommers said:


> There's a PC version.




Their was a pc version but it was released broken and never worked correctly


Remember having to rename my hard drive and still getting blocky graphics from the thing even with a stabdard spec and 2 tnt cards running..


Guessing it would be a dead duck in any form on a modern pc..


----------



## tommers (Oct 3, 2012)

Oh really?  I flogged a copy on ebay last year for about £15!   Maybe they never played it?


----------



## Ax^ (Oct 3, 2012)

ChrisFilter said:


> Best. Game. Ever.




That was the baldurs gate series if you used the one world mods


----------



## Ax^ (Oct 3, 2012)

tommers said:


> Oh really?  I flogged a copy on ebay last year for about £15!   Maybe they never played it?



Did you ever get it running alright?


----------



## tommers (Oct 3, 2012)

It was my wife's.  She never said there were problems.  Never played it myself on PC.


----------



## Ax^ (Oct 3, 2012)

Damn my tech skills where beat by your wife

*shakes fist at sky*


----------



## Garda (Oct 12, 2012)

I just saw the film of FF7,  but I think FF7 must be existed.


----------



## Rasklart (Oct 12, 2012)

I think it's safe to say, no matter what system you run, it is highly worth getting FF7 to work on any system... I would love to have the original on X360!


----------



## Rasklart (Oct 12, 2012)

(





Rasklart said:


> I think it's safe to say, no matter what system you run, it is highly worth getting FF7 to work on any system... I would love to have the original on X360!


 
(I only say this because this game changed my life, 4 years after getting it as a present, during a week off of high school due to home-bound illness...)


----------



## mrs quoad (Oct 14, 2012)

ruffneck23 said:


> Yeah it's an old game, doubt it will come out for Xbox now, but tbh there are much much better games out there , ff7 was soooo 1997.....


I spent a 5 day speed bender completing that.


----------



## Dooby (Oct 14, 2012)

I have ordered FF13, my first FF. It's pArt 2 or something. I'm taking from what I've read about it that's a stand alone from FF13 v1.  SEriously I have no fucking idea how this shit works. They don't make it clear on Amazon. I also bought loads of glitter. That was clearer.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Oct 14, 2012)

Dooby said:


> I have ordered FF13, my first FF. It's pArt 2 or something. I'm taking from what I've read about it that's a stand alone from FF13 v1. SEriously I have no fucking idea how this shit works. They don't make it clear on Amazon. I also bought loads of glitter. That was clearer.


 
I like your approach to choosing and buying video games


----------



## Yata (Oct 21, 2012)

If you still want to play FF7 I found a tutorial that worked perfect for me- http://www.emutalk.net/threads/53127-Tutorial-ePSXe-V-1-7-0

You can get the BIOs from here- http://www.emuparadise.me/biosfiles/bios.html I just downloaded everything that says PSX, PS One and Scph7502_BIOS and put them all in the BIOs folder like it says in tutorial.

You can just put Playstation games in your cdrom drive and play them with this, totally legal of course. Or you can get a backup off the rom site which was posted earlier. I've just got Tekken 3 and FF7 =D takes me back !


----------



## Dooby (Oct 21, 2012)

Yata said:


> If you still want to play FF7 I found a tutorial that worked perfect for me- http://www.emutalk.net/threads/53127-Tutorial-ePSXe-V-1-7-0
> 
> You can get the BIOs from here- http://www.emuparadise.me/biosfiles/bios.html I just downloaded everything that says PSX, PS One and Scph7502_BIOS and put them all in the BIOs folder like it says in tutorial.
> 
> You can just put Playstation games in your cdrom drive and play them with this, totally legal of course. Or you can get a backup off the rom site which was posted earlier. I've just got Tekken 3 and FF7 =D takes me back !


Cheers for that, I only have a totally fucked mac laptop at the moment, but will save this for future reference


----------



## Bruce23 (Oct 22, 2012)

Dooby said:


> I've heard of Final Fantasy but never played it. Elder Scrolls my favourite ever, and Halo 3 just isn't cutting it in the pretty stakes.
> 
> Was told today if I play FF it HAS to be FF 7. Why can't I find it anywhere  Including second hand? Was there some sort of cull or mass burning? Am I just rubbish and over tired?


 
You can download the Windows version off of a torrent site. That's what I did. Everyone always says that Final Fantasy VII is the greatest RPG ever.

I've played a few of the newer Final Fantasies. They are great. So I decided I've got to play some of the older stuff (I bought a Nintendo 64 instead of a Playstation when I was a kid).

I just started like two days ago. I'm playing it with a controller that looks like the PlayStation controller (Air Flo PC).

I downloaded Final Fantasy VII: Advent Children which I plan to watch after I beat the game.

So you can go to the website Torrent Search and download the PC version of the game or you could buy it off of Amazon used (it's very expensive to buy new).


----------



## Yata (Jul 4, 2013)

im bumping this just to say you can now get FF7 on Steam for a tenner, maybe a sale coming up for summer so could be really cheap


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 4, 2013)

FF7 definitely has the most porn.


----------



## Epona (Jul 5, 2013)

Yeah I saw it's now on Steam - I never really tried out any of what are commonly referred to as JRPGs, so never got interested in Final Fantasy.  So now it's out on Steam for PC, and I hear so many people saying that there were good ones and bad ones in the series - is this a good one?


----------



## Remus Harbank (Jul 5, 2013)

Epona said:


> Yeah I saw it's now on Steam - I never really tried out any of what are commonly referred to as JRPGs, so never got interested in Final Fantasy. So now it's out on Steam for PC, and I hear so many people saying that there were good ones and bad ones in the series - is this a good one?


VII, VIII and IX are the best. X is good. VI is good. Before that too pixely, after that crap.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Jul 5, 2013)

Remus Harbank said:


> VII, VIII and IX are the best. X is good. VI is good. Before that too pixely, after that crap.


 
XII was pretty good.

I'm on the XIV beta


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 5, 2013)

I've only played 7. It's the most famous, isn't it? Still got my original PS copy. Fancy it on the PC though too, but not at that price. If it's in the sale, maybe.

I hear 10 is very good because of its combat system. Is it?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 5, 2013)

Vintage Paw said:


> I've only played 7. It's the most famous, isn't it? Still got my original PS copy. Fancy it on the PC though too, but not at that price. If it's in the sale, maybe.
> 
> I hear 10 is very good because of its combat system. Is it?


FF:X is probably Mr.QofG's favourite and he is an FF addict.

Great combat system plus excellent characters


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 5, 2013)

Ax^ said:


> Chrono trigger was better


 

Not hard FF7 is one of the most overrated games in history and marked the demise of what previously was a great RPG franchise.


----------



## Epona (Jul 5, 2013)

Vintage Paw said:


> I've only played 7. It's the most famous, isn't it? Still got my original PS copy. Fancy it on the PC though too, but not at that price. If it's in the sale, maybe.


 
Yeah it's too pricey for a game of that age IMO (at least for our budget!), I'll wait until it's on sale for under a fiver.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 5, 2013)

yeah i might get it when i have  more cash  but i'd prefer as bit more off


FFIII  3d remake  is  $15 on ouya  so about £7-8


----------

